
Let’s Make a (D3) Plugin - Zikes
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/d3-plugin/
======
Zikes
D3 4.0 is being developed under the (new?) D3 Github organization at
[https://github.com/d3](https://github.com/d3) and with a new "everything in
D3 is a plugin" architecture, making it easier to extend D3 and easier to
import parts of D3 piecemeal into other projects.

